# San Marcos de toda la vida



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias las fotos de San Marcos, no conocia esta universidad. Siempre he pensado que esta institucion se merece mas que su situacion actual, ademas es la primera en fundarse en este lado del mundo! Acerca de las huacas seria interesante verlas recuperadas y en una especie de circuito, ya que estan muy cerca unas de otras.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bonita San Marcos...la conosco en persona.....y la biblioteca muy buena.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Y de la página web ni se diga, hasta libros y tesis doctorales he encontrado ahí. Muy generosos al compartir su acervo. :yes:



libidito said:


> Bonita San Marcos...la conosco en persona.....y la biblioteca muy buena.


----------

